# Old Layout Pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Over the last several months I finally carved out some time to scan some older prints that we have by the drawer full. I was initially testing out my skills and settings on the scanner. Of course I picked train layout pictures for the initial scanning. This is our Christmas 1990 layout, we had recently moved into a new home in Wheaton Illinois as part of yet another job transfer. Being only 3 miles from the DuPage Fairgrounds resulted in a substantial expansion of my train collection.
This layout was built before Snow Village and before AHL 1/64 vehicles. In the bottom two pictures the #4 turnout dividing the two center sidings is a ROW Industries product made in the 80's. It uses wood ties and GarGraves rail so it matches up with the Gilbert and GarGraves track.
No comments are required on the 1990 entertainment system.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very nice!!! When you said 1990 lay-out, I was flabbergasted!! It looked like it came right out of the late 50's, excluding the stereo,lol... There's a lot of action there, and I especially liked the use of the double cross-over!! I always wanted to do that but never got around to it..Again, so much action for a Christmas set under the tree...I like it!.. Reminded me of better days as a kid in the 50's.. Thank you so much for posting!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you. we really enjoyed these layouts and they were a lot of work for three weeks at Christmas. About that double crossover, when I decided on the track plan I was concerned visitors would T-Bone trains moving from the sidings with the train running on the outer loop. The layout is basically an inner and an outer loop. The semaphore next to the Plasticville station is controlled by the two turnouts that lead to the yard area. If either the inner or outer loop switch were thrown red it would actuate the semaphore and kill power to the outer loop track approaching the crossings. Thrown back to green it would reconnect power. Very easy to do with the Gilbert accessories. Never had an accident at the crossings!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyer: Very nice.:appl: Just curious did you ever try using the "695" Reverse Loop Relay??
Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never used the reverse loop relay. It is one additional complexity I did not need on the holiday layouts. The accessories and actuator tracks were all arranged for counter clockwise running and all the sidings were trailing point turnouts. In the layout I posted the stub track on the siding could have been connected to the outer loop near the water tank to allow trains to run clockwise. With all track switches set to Two Train Operation and one fiber pin it would work without the reverse loop relay. we just never saw the need for it on a temporary layout.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well you certainly get the award for cramming the maximum amount of Flyer into the smallest space. Oh, and I thought the train setup was the "entertainment system"?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Don you are correct on the entertainment. When the trains were running the TV and stereo were useless.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, That is some very nice photos of your American Flyer trains under the Christmas tree, I just love your photos and sure a lot of fun for Christmas time.Thanks long57ca.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer,
Wow, that is quite the layout, very impressive. I think you might need a couple more transformers, not sure you have enough power.

How many separate loops, and how many trains can you run at one time?

Thank you for sharing,
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has been a long time since Christmas of 1990 and that layout! There are two independent loops, each powered by one of the 19B's. The 15B was to allow operation of engines in the extended yard area separate from one of the two track loops. there were a total of four sidings off the two loops in addition to the main yard.
The 4B was to provide 12 volts for the track switch controllers. The track switches snapped perfectly at 12V and the lamps ran much cooler and never burned out. That is why I did not just use the fixed voltage posts for them.
The semaphores were wired in parallel with the turnouts from the main loops to the yard making it impossible to T bone a train coming from the yard with a train running around the other main loop of track. Throwing the switch to line up with the yard lead also set the semaphore to red killing power to the three sections of track at the crossing in the other main loop. My son tried but the interlock worked every time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Super fantastic!!!!!:appl::appl::appl:


----------

